# Is there "hole etiquette"?



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

If I'm the only guy in an area please don't ask to fish the hole I just drilled.:sad:

If you witnessed me drill 6 holes in a row, about 8 feet apart from one another, and I start going hole form hole, please don't jump in front or behind me and start fishing them. Often I like to let a hole "cool" off before returning and don't want to sit in your lap.:rant:

Please don't sit so close that I can smell your breath. I don't care how many fish you saw me catch or how few you have on the ice...gimme some room.:tdo12:

Feel free to ask me what color I'm using, what bait I prefer, how they're biting, etc...but don't expect the truth!!!!

If you want to borrow my auger, no problem!
You need a spare can of propane, just ask!
Your truck needs a jump to get started, I got the cables!
Need some 2lb flourocarbon for leader, got plenty!

But I believe in the Golden Rule of fishing....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree...Not cool....Give a guy some space.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

WOW! I have never had any of those things happen.


----------



## MisterShoaf (Dec 20, 2005)

I use tip ups a lot and my biggest pet peeve is when people start encroaching on my area. I have a lake that I fish a lot and know well. Its no secret where the pike are, but when I happen to be on top of them I see the others getting closer and closer. I don't mind a person putting a tip up 10 yards from mine, but it really bothers me when they move right into the middle of my area and drill a hole. I admit that I cover a large area with my tip ups, but I don't set up close to other fisherman. And the absolute worst thing a person does is pull a robbery on a tip up hole. If I move my tip up to try out another area for a while, I do not believe this is an invitation to take yours to my hole. Don't get me wrong, I have had a lot of good experiences talking with other fisherman, but please don't use a friendly conversation to make your base camp next to mine. We're friendly but we're not friends. Unless there are some beers coming my way, lets talk about the bite, or lack thereof and move on to fishing in peace...


----------



## chip-don (Aug 25, 2009)

I would sugjest a private lake


----------



## DeerFarmer (Nov 28, 2010)

Ice fishing is sounding a bit like hunting state land. Please mark the boundaries on your private section of lake so I will know not to get into your private area.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

was on a lake couple years back,first one out in the morning opened 15 to20 holes,started fishing hole hopping as i do,guy's start showing up and start using the holes i drilled,no big deal,then some guy shows up and claims some of the holes i drilledwrong!we had a little disscusion about manners:evil:now he know's how it work's.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

If they follow your holes and you want them out just pee in the holes ain't nobody gonna want pee on thier hands.....


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

MisterShoaf said:


> I use tip ups a lot and my biggest pet peeve is when people start encroaching on my area. I have a lake that I fish a lot and know well. Its no secret where the pike are, but when I happen to be on top of them I see the others getting closer and closer. I don't mind a person putting a tip up 10 yards from mine, but it really bothers me when they move right into the middle of my area and drill a hole. I admit that I cover a large area with my tip ups, but I don't set up close to other fisherman. And the absolute worst thing a person does is pull a robbery on a tip up hole. If I move my tip up to try out another area for a while, I do not believe this is an invitation to take yours to my hole. Don't get me wrong, I have had a lot of good experiences talking with other fisherman, but please don't use a friendly conversation to make your base camp next to mine. We're friendly but we're not friends. Unless there are some beers coming my way, lets talk about the bite, or lack thereof and move on to fishing in peace...



Well if you are over my favorite weed bed and decide to move your tipup I'll be the first to setup there... I wouldn't use your hole though but Ill drill one next to it wherever I want to. If you think you own the area of ice in between all of your tipups your in for a lot of days of dissapointment. I keep a 30yd distance from others tipups but if you move it u might lose it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

This post brings back a fond memory' got to a (public)lake just before dark,(wasn't much time left) as soon as I walked onto the ice I was informed by two wonderfull fellow sportsmen that every hole on the lake they had cut and were off limits to me???? I sat right done next to the biggest one and started fishin(in his hole!) Didn't catch much but didn't have to cut any holes !!! When they offered me some liquid courage' I politely refused but thanked them for the offer!!:evil::evil:


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Fished Jordan Lake last week. Just got done augering a bunch of holes and jumping from hole to hole when all of a sudden my holes started filling up with guys....I was not impressed!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

There seem to be a lot of hole whores these days. If I'm hole hopping in holes I just drilled and someone starts fishing in one, playing dumb and dropping a jigging rapala down that hole usually gets rid of them in a hurry. Talk about a tangled mess.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Drisc13 said:


> If I'm the only guy in an area please don't ask to fish the hole I just drilled.:sad:
> 
> If you witnessed me drill 6 holes in a row, about 8 feet apart from one another, and I start going hole form hole, please don't jump in front or behind me and start fishing them. Often I like to let a hole "cool" off before returning and don't want to sit in your lap.:rant:
> 
> ...



There goes the ME ME ME ME mentality again. If they want i will drill a hole for them right next to me but it's not good sportsmanship to just come in and drill a hole right in yor bucket especially in 4 fow with 5 inches of ice and a power auger.


----------



## Bigchev (Dec 25, 2009)

Haven't had that problem much, but I am pretty intimidating at an astonishing 5'6" and 140# lean!!!!:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

sounds like some of the guys i see on the piers with three rods for every one of their kids spread from here to eternity. If you drill 20 or so holes and I walk out and see a hole thats open I am more likely to lay my auger down and not have to wait for the fish to calm down. What I hate is when im perch fishing and somebody pulls out the power auger and drills holes right next to holes that are already there. unless you need to setup your shanty and drill holes for that, keep the auger off, you dont have to use it just because you brought it. In my experience it takes about 10 to 15 minutes for the fish to come back and that is wasted time when there is a perfectly good hole that the "pier guy" made this morning.


----------



## Junio58er (Dec 21, 2008)

Some people are too cheap and/or too lazy to drill their own holes or to buy any auger what-so-ever. It's like deer hunting state land, don't be an ass and hunt (or fish) on top of me if I'm there before you. It's one thing to drill 5 new in holes in proximity and expect to have those holes to yourself. It's another to drill 20 holes all over the lake and expect that area as "claimed'  . Many people are ignorant. Some the hole(s) driller, some the hole stealer.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Last guy that stole the hole I just drilled got ice chips splashed on him when I used the jiffy to drill another one next to the one he stole.

I'm not talking about drilling 20 plus holes spread out over 100 yards. I drilled 7-8 holes within a 15 yard radius of my shanty. I was activily chasing the fish around jumping from hole to hole and this guy saw I was catching fish and instead of drilling his own holes, he jumped in ahead of me and stole the hole I was in 3 minutes before. I checked the other holes for fish first, then started up the jiffy and literally drilled a new one 24 inches from the one he was in.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

thill said:


> Last guy that stole the hole I just drilled got ice chips splashed on him when I used the jiffy to drill another one next to the one he stole.
> 
> I'm not talking about drilling 20 plus holes spread out over 100 yards. I drilled 7-8 holes within a 15 yard radius of my shanty. I was activily chasing the fish around jumping from hole to hole and this guy saw I was catching fish and instead of drilling his own holes, he jumped in ahead of me and stole the hole I was in 3 minutes before. I checked the other holes for fish first, then started up the jiffy and literally drilled a new one 24 inches from the one he was in.


did he say thanks and pull out his second rod and fish that one as well?


----------



## jasnooks (Jun 23, 2010)

duckhunter382 said:


> did he say thanks and pull out his second rod and fish that one as well?


 LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

We walk a long ways to get away from the crowds and people will still follow and set up a few feet away. Their convinced because 4 or 5 guys are there fishing must be great in that spot. 

I GET It nobody owns the water, but everyone deserves some space. 

Oh yeah, the next guy that drives his quad right up next to my hole and asks how the fishing is.............

The guys I fish with are all nice guys just leave some room for everyone to breathe.


----------

